# Ipad vs Netbook



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi everyone 
I am looking for some opinions. I currently have a sony netbook but I think it is on its way out. It keeps dropping internet connection, is very slow and it is getting very hot after half an hours use. I work offshore so I only really use it for surfing the web when at work and watch movies from an external hard drive onboard.
Has anyone else changed from a net book to an Ipad and what problems did you have? Can I still watch movies from an external hard drive on an I pad? Finally do I pads slow down when they have alot of data such as pictures and music stored on them?
Thanks in addvance
Simon


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

MCZ2047 said:


> Hi everyone
> Has anyone else changed from a net book to an Ipad and what problems did you have?


There's no problems per se, it all depends on whether the iPad will do everything you need. Some websites don't work well on Safari, but there are other browsers available that solve that. For most general use it's fine.

I changed in the sense I had a netbook which I used to take away on holiday with me for emails, airline check-in, etc. It was seldom used when at home and when I got given my iPad I sold it.



MCZ2047 said:


> Can I still watch movies from an external hard drive on an I pad?


AFAIK, the only way you could do it in the past involved jailbreaking the iPad.



MCZ2047 said:


> Finally do I pads slow down when they have alot of data such as pictures and music stored on them?


I've heard people say that when they are close to being filled to capacity they can lag a bit, but I've had up to 16 movies (probably about 18GB worth) + around 8GB of music, games, books and photo's on my 32GB one and have never noticed any slow down


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the above advice I will pop into the apple shop this week and have a better look.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the issue i have with all tablets is there design.sure the look swish and are very nerdy,but having to hold the buggers whilst typing is a pain in the ****.for typing and and film watching i would rather have a netbook.you can always get a stand for the tablets,which helps in the film watching department.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

You can watch movies by storing them on an sd card and viewing them on the apple camera connection sd adapter £25

I have a few 32gb sd cards filled with movies I have converted into iPad format.

This saves using all of the memory on my iPad for films


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I went from a Samsung netbook to an iPad 2 64Gb/3G last year and lever looked back. I haven't found any problems whasoever in the changeover, in fact it's resulted in me going totally Mac (i.e. iPhone 4 and MacBook Pro) since then and I'm now a total Mac addict.

While I haven't tried using the iPad for movies per se, others have and found it to be fine. I've currently got about half of the capacity of the iPad in use, I use it for multiple hours every day and have done so since I bought it during the first week of July 2011 - it shows no sign of slowing down whatsoever.

My wife has a Sony netbook which I use fairly regularly when setting things up for her. While it's a nice little netbook, give me my iPad 2 every time. I don't find the iPad difficult to use when out and about, I carry an Apple Bluetooth keyboard in the STM bag with the iPad, however I'm thkning of replacing this with one of the integrated keyboard/cases from Logitech, especially if I upgrade to an iPad 3 as I'm currently considering doing.

Happy to help if you have any further questions.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

cleancar said:


> You can watch movies by storing them on an sd card and viewing them on the apple camera connection sd adapter £25
> 
> I have a few 32gb sd cards filled with movies I have converted into iPad format.
> 
> This saves using all of the memory on my iPad for films


Does that work without jailbreaking?

I've had the camera kit for nearly as long as I've had the iPad and I think I've only used it once. I've not had the need to, but I'd never thought to try it like that.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

If you have LOADS of films, try using an external hard drive which creates its own wi-fi network, which then streams films direct to the ipad. These cost about £150. A mate of mine does this, and he says he effectively owns a 500 gb ipad now...


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Got a 3G iPad 2 and never looked back !! I can not put it down !!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Russ and his BM said:


> If you have LOADS of films, try using an external hard drive which creates its own wi-fi network, which then streams films direct to the ipad. These cost about £150. A mate of mine does this, and he says he effectively owns a 500 gb ipad now...


Can you be more specific on make/model of external hard drive, this Wi-Fi idea is interesting if it works.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

cleancar said:


> You can watch movies by storing them on an sd card and viewing them on the apple camera connection sd adapter £25
> 
> I have a few 32gb sd cards filled with movies I have converted into iPad format.
> 
> This saves using all of the memory on my iPad for films


£4.99 here. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B005KG7BB0/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I only use my massive, heavy, slow laptop for sticking up my detailing write ups..

netbook has sat unused since I got my iPad ad well...

I no longer bother travelling with my works laptop either.

I do almost everything on the iPad these days... I don't watch films on it mind you, just surf, email, FaceTime etc 

magic things...

:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Couldn't agree more Cuey - guess what I'm posting on right now?


----------



## nabz1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I only think ipad's are useful for general browsing and the occasional video and that's it, far too limited for my liking.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

nabz1 said:


> I only think ipad's are useful for general browsing and the occasional video and that's it, far too limited for my liking.


If you're going to make such a sweeping statement you need to be able to develop the argument. Sounds like you have little or no knowledge of the iPad's capabilities.

I've got four years experience of owning PC-based netbooks and over a year of the iPad - give me an iPad any time. I currently own both (iPad 2/Sony VPCM13M1E - previously had a Samsung NC10).


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If your laptop/netbook is you're only computer then I wouldn't say an iPad is a complete solution as it has it's limitations.

They are great pieces of kit for surfing the web, watching movies, reading magazines/books etc. But I have an iPad because I have a PC to sync it with and transfer data too and from. Plus if I need to sit and type something up I would use my PC (iMac anyway) rather than a tablet. 

If that makes sense. lol


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Ipad lacks flash, unless you jailbreak


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

eatcustard said:


> Ipad lacks flash, unless you jailbreak


No great loss - millions of iPad users manage fine without it.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

DW58 said:


> No great loss - millions of iPad users manage fine without it.


I agree, but I like a few facebook games thet require flasha nd dont work with my ipad


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Lack of proper USB support would be the main killer for me. I rely too much on plugging my netbook or laptop into things for any form of tablet.

I think tablet PCs in general are only useful for the casual user of PCs/Macs.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

IMO the lack of USB connectivity is probably worse if your otherwise PC-based, it's certainly less of an issue for a Mac-user such as myself.

I don't do gaming so it's also less of an issue. My main interest being photography the iPad/Mac combination works superbly well.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> I think tablet PCs in general are only useful for the casual user


I think that's the nail hit on the head. A tablet is pretty much designed for casual use, bit of web browsing, few games, online banking and all that fairly simplistic stuff.

They just don't seem cut out to be some heavy duty photo editing machine or for storing tonnes of music and movies.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

In all honesty does a tablet need to be capable of doing any more than that - IMO it doesn't. 

I use my iPad 2 for e-mail, surfing, banking, shopping, basic word processing/spreadsheets, simple photo processing/editing, messaging etc. - anything more complex than that goes to the MacBook Pro - Simples!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I do agree, a tablet isn't there to replace anything it's there to be a cool useful little gadget with paired down list of abilities. 

I'd say if you have a PC of some kind then you can get away with a tablet instead of a laptop.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I work with my MacBook Pro (laptop) as my desktop as well when linked to an Apple 27" Thunderbolt Display, I then have my iPad 2 obviously linked to the MBP, plus it's networked to the MBP via _Air Sharing_ and the iPad can also if needed be used as an extra display for the MBP via _Air Display_ which is handy as you can use the touch screen facility in the iPad as input to the MBP (or any other Mac *or* Windows PC).


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If you have a hefty laptop it's easily a 'base' for using a tablet from. 

Especially with an external monitor, let alone that Apple monitor. I rather fancy a second 27" display for my iMac but it's a bit overkill haha.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I love the big 27" display. I use it alongside the 15" display on the MBP and find the two ideal. I've been using twin displays since about 2003/4 - it gives so much more versatility.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the info/opinions. I bought a iPad tonight, and I have ordered the camera attachment from amazon. It will take me a few weeks to get fully up to speed with it. Thanks again


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

cleancar said:


> You can watch movies by storing them on an sd card and viewing them on the apple camera connection sd adapter £25
> 
> I have a few 32gb sd cards filled with movies I have converted into iPad format.
> 
> This saves using all of the memory on my iPad for films


What software did you use to convert the movies to IPad format?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Super is a great program for converting videos.

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html

Don't be put off by the web page!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

DW58 said:


> I love the big 27" display. I use it alongside the 15" display on the MBP and find the two ideal. I've been using twin displays since about 2003/4 - it gives so much more versatility.


I used to have dual displays at my last firm and it did make things easier but for home, I don't use it in enough capacity to warrant it.

Let alone the cost of a 27" Apple monitor even though it'd look awesome! :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've often looked at the ipads in various shops. I'll admit I fancy one, but not at the price they are. Ive just got a proper laptop for £65!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

So what did you get for £65 - how old is it?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PugIain said:


> I've often looked at the ipads in various shops. I'll admit I fancy one, but not at the price they are. Ive just got a proper laptop for £65!


Wow £65 , did it fall off the back of a lorry:lol: Anymore spare if all above board 128mb of ram to low know:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Its a Dell Latitude, dual core, gb ram yada yada. From an office clearance guy in a place up the road. Even chucked in a bag. It runs my diagnostics so Im happy


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

PugWhatsit - I'll flog you a 2008 HP Celeron Laptop for £60 - Win XP, 2Gb RAM


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

DW58 said:


> PugWhatsit - I'll flog you a 2008 HP Celeron Laptop for £60 - Win XP, 2Gb RAM


With a warranty?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

PugIain said:


> With a warranty?


Don't be silly  But it had one when I bought it new from Tescos in 2008.

It's no more got a warranty than the Dell you're on about - do warranties fall of the back of lorries?


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

DW58 said:


> Can you be more specific on make/model of external hard drive, this Wi-Fi idea is interesting if it works.


Oh it does work. I'll get in touch with him for you, standby...


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Like this...

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/10647900/art/seagate/goflex-satellite-external.html


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Russ, looks like an interesting gizmo.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

DW58 said:


> Don't be silly  But it had one when I bought it new from Tescos in 2008.
> 
> It's no more got a warranty than the Dell you're on about - do warranties fall of the back of lorries?


It has, he said if breaks in the next few weeks he'll swap it.
He had about 20 of the things.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

MCZ2047 said:


> What software did you use to convert the movies to IPad format?


Freemake , total doddle to use and free


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

PugIain said:


> It has, he said if breaks in the next few weeks he'll swap it.
> He had about 20 of the things.


Big lorry obviously ... ... ... or was it a skip? 

He clearly can afford to loose a few at what they probably cost him.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

DW58 said:


> Big lorry obviously ... ... ... or was it a skip?


Probably a skip. He buys them from office clearances thats why he has so many.
He's got shelves of ram, hard drives, desktop monitors and all sorts. I might pop and see if hes got any LCD' bigger than my 22" widescreen.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

We've got a place a bit like that near here, but ours is a charity - takes in stuff similar to that and then refurbishes and sell on for charity. I bought a display from them a few years back, it lasted about three weeks


----------

